# Swap G60 into MKIII Golf



## SpecterXP (Dec 18, 2007)

I've tried to search here and google and I can't seem to find anything about swapping a G60 into a MKIII Golf/GTI. I'm wondering what it would take to do that swap. 
I have a MKIII (96) Golf with a 2.0 ABA and 020 DFQ trans. My head gasket is leaking and I need to replace the gasket and clutch in the car. I found a G60 engine, with the ECU, no trans, and no wiring harness. I would like to put that in my Golf.
Will my 020 trans fit on the G60?
What would it take to get the G60 running in my Golf with no CEL?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Swap G60 into MKIII Golf (SpecterXP)*

yeah the 020 will bolt up to the G60 motor but you'll have to use the 020 clutch set up. gonna be very marginal as far as taking the G60 torque if it runs worth a damn. 
but why put a G60 in there? rebuild/freshen the ABA add some mild go fast parts (cam, good valve job, chip and maybe a tri-y header) and go with it. The only way I'd do the G60 is to Megasquirt it and disable the CEL


----------



## SpecterXP (Dec 18, 2007)

The G60 I was looking at has some nice mods done to it so I'm guessing I would need a Stage 2+ or better clutch to handle the power the G60 is putting out. I almost wish I had an OBDI car. Apparently there's more you can do with them and less problems with Emission testing. 
My main concern is getting the most for my money and the fact that I'm pulling the motor out of the car so I can do a few things to it while it's out. I don't have much to work with. I'm going to say I have about $600 to fix the motor and do whatever mods I can. I just found that engine and figured it would give a nice increase in power and it's not a common engine swap. 
It seems like its going to be a pain to get the CEL removed so I might not go that route this time.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (SpecterXP)*

If you have to go through emissions you will fail. Putting an older motor in your car is 100% fail at an emissions testing center.
The transmission not holding the power will be the least of your concerns. Also the cost of attitional items like IC plumbing and other things will make a head gasket job look cheap.


----------



## SpecterXP (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I'll stick with replacing and the head gasket, installing a 266 TT cam and TT cam chip. That will run about $450 it seems. 
Thanks for the input! 
I think it might be a good idea to post up any other information so anyone else that wants to do this can read about it here.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (SpecterXP)*

i just helped my buddy finsish up the g60 in a mk3. the only thing that was a real pain in the ass was figuring out the wiring and relays. the intercooler piping was a pain too. but i think it was worth it, it sounds nasty plus i have yet to see another mk3 g60. g/l with what ever you decide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpecterXP (Dec 18, 2007)

I just purchased all the replacement parts for my engine but I'm going to consider doing this once I get another car for a DD. Does your friend have an OBDI or OBDII MKIII? Does he have an issue with the CEL?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can you bolt the G60 charger to the ABA? While you have the head off stick a spacer in there to drop the compression and get some new software for the ABA ecu...
That would be an interesting project


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (SpecterXP)*

obd2. were 99% just need a for ignition. hes running the 2.0 cluster so half of it doesn't work just the speedo works hah. i also heard you can put the gladder on an aba. we just did the swap cause he got the whole motor(70,000 original) and harnes, ecu for $450


----------

